# Reflective ink printing, best ink, screen printing or vinyl



## screen street (Apr 6, 2012)

Cant find any new posts, so thought to ask. I'm looking for best option to make reflective print. 
Could somebody suggest best reflective ink manufacturer?
What is the best way to get image on the t shirt - screen printing or vinyl?
How to achieve relatively soft hand feel? I heard that some of them are very thick and heavy inks. 
Does anybody know how is printed t shirts in attached pictures?

It wont be for fire department, so I dont need super reflective. But still it would nice to have good reflection. 

Would appreciate any help.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Lots of the basics were covered in 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t52449.html

Check out the "Similar Threads" links at the bottom of the posts.

The design you showed is very large which means expensive.
Film or transfers will have a feel you should experiment to see if the client will accept it.

It's critical for the best reflection that light reflects to the person to be warned evenly.

In the UK, you have The Great John Mason to ask for info

Union Ink Co., Ltd.
Unit 28, Eldon Way
Paddock Wood
Kent, TN12 6BE
Phone: 44-1892-834-555
Fax: 44-1892-834-666
E-Mail: [email protected]

search this forum for "reflective ink"

Then come back with a followup.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I createed the thread in 2008, since That time, I am still not able to find a supplier in Europe for 3M reflective ink.

From US, they say they are not allowed to send it to Europe. I wrote to all supllier in Europe, but no positive answer, most of them don"t know this ink.
I know some people use it in Europe, this is a fantastic ink, really nice shiny reflective ink, very interresting for fashion t-shirt.

So Screen street, if you found the supplier, come back here to give a name


----------



## screen street (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for replies.
@RichardGreaves I will contact John Mason. Possibly he could help me. I'm still trying to find somebody with real printing experience, but no much luck. 
@jgabby yes, I'm not sure why it is so hard to get 3M reflective ink here in UK. I spoke with 3M UK head office and they suggested me heat press application. I got samples from one company, but I havent tried yet. And yes most of them dont know this ink in general. Not just 3M .. He, he ..

I'll be in touch.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i have tried the reflective ink and yes it was "reflective" but not that much in my opinion. i only use reflective vinyl now for anything i am doing reflective now. it is expensive but you can see it from a half mile away easy.


----------



## screen street (Apr 6, 2012)

buehrle said:


> i have tried the reflective ink and yes it was "reflective" but not that much in my opinion. i only use reflective vinyl now for anything i am doing reflective now. it is expensive but you can see it from a half mile away easy.


Thank you! Which print is softer reflective vinyl or ink? Which brand ink you tried?


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't mean to sidestep from a vendor point of view, but does anyone here know of someone reputable that can use Reflective Ink or Reflective Film on t-shirts in small volume? Under 50.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*How to find a printer*



Robert H said:


> does anyone here know of someone reputable that can use Reflective Ink or Reflective Film on t-shirts in small volume? Under 50.


Call a local distributor of Union ink and ask for shops that use Flash-Trans.

There are 7 in California
Screen Printing Inks | PVC-Free Inks | Union Ink Company

I did this very thing 2 weeks ago, looking for a small run reflective Flash-Trans printer in Washington state, but I started by calling West Coast rep Mike Ukena and he told me to call Midwest Screen.


----------



## DickKnutz (Jul 10, 2013)

Have you tried the reflective ink from cpnuk.com? I have some tech data here I had downloaded a while ago, I'd be interested to know how it runs. Presumably a lot like the rest - No opacity, bar the Union/3M system.

The Comp cut vinyl isn't my most favorite thing to be weeding out either. You'd be pretty frustrated by the time you got through weeding out that particular image.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*An ink film an never be soft*



screen street said:


> Which print is softer reflective vinyl or ink?
> 
> Which brand ink you tried?


I gave up on direct printed reflective ink when I discovered Union Flash-Trans. Union Ink makes a glass bead transfer film, you print your design on the film with special adhesive - mirrored, cure, then heat transfer to your garment, and peel when cool. The adhesive pulls the reflective film off the backing paper. The design is smooth and reflective. Extra steps yes, but a perfect, consistent results. 

*Soft*
A print won't reflect unless you line up reflective glass beads in a nice smooth film.

No film can have a soft-hand.


----------

